
A gruesome legal case turned Voltaire into a crusader for the innocent (2015) - Vigier
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/03/13/broken-on-the-wheel/
======
gmarx
It says that you couldn't practice law in France without being catholic. The
victim studied law but couldn't practice because he was protestant. That
fascinates me. We tend to have very simple models of the past but this
indicates some underlying complexity that I want to understand. Did he study
law because he didn't think the rule would be enforced? Did he study at a law
school? Why did they let him study if he was a protestant? Did he think the
law was going to be changed? Did he think he would was going to lie and claim
to be catholic but then changed his mind? What was it like being in that
situation?

------
dang
Previously if briefly discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9404302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9404302).

------
dredmorbius
Denials and miscarriages of justice, without any recourse, are among the more
dispicable acts of any society. In this case, there's one way, at least, to
ensure that the option to recourse remains open.

A damned powerful story.

